# Farmbots doch nicht melden!



## karisikpizza (13. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen;

Ich habe vor 1 woche einen Farmbot gemeldet und gm meinte das er sich das näher anschauen wollte. und nix passierte. Paar gildenkollegen, andere kollegen und ich haben es nochmal und sogar paar mal gemeldet und wieder nix passierte.

kann charname aufschreiben wenn ihr wollt)

Dieser Farmbot läuft in einem Hölle (sturmgipfel) immer im Kreis und tötet mobs^^ Iwie bringts glaub ich nix solche leute zu melden.

Also wenn ichs beim nächsten mal nicht melde was würde denn passieren?? Würden die denn meine Account bannen??^^



MFG^^


----------



## Wattie (13. April 2010)

Ich bin für nen Duden-Bann, die GMs machen das schon und wenn nicht auch egal, oder wolltest du in der Höhle sinnlos deine Runden drehen und Mobs abschlachten.

BtW Ich hab am Wochenende auch 6 Stunden lang Winterfelle getötet, sah bestimmt auch nach Bot aus...


----------



## karisikpizza (13. April 2010)

jeden tag 24 st. lang.. ist auf jedenfall farmbot. aber GMs werden nix tun, so siehts nämlich aus^^


----------



## Wattie (13. April 2010)

nochmals die oben vielleicht nicht ganz so direkte Frage. Stört dich das in irgendeiner Weise in deinem Speilerlebnis, außer dass du immer wieder hinfliegst und dadurch sinnlose Zeit verplemperst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cartman666 (13. April 2010)

Lass mich raten, Server Lordaeron, es ist ein Todesritter in der Mine bei Brunnhildar, Charname fängt mit "K" an und hört mit "fdd" auf?

Ich habe den auch schon vor über einer Woche gemeldet. Und JA, er stört den Spielfluss derer, die den Questmob dort brauchen, denn der Bot dreht sich auf dem Spawnpunkt im Kreis.


----------



## Cartman666 (13. April 2010)

Wattie schrieb:


> BtW Ich hab am Wochenende auch 6 Stunden lang Winterfelle getötet, sah bestimmt auch nach Bot aus...


Du hast Dich dabei aber sicher nicht hysterisch auf einem Quadratmeter im Kreis gedreht. Andere Bots fallen durch sehr festgelegte Routen auf, hatte mal einen in den Sümpfen des Elends bei den Drachkin gesehen, der ist jede Runde exakt die gleiche Route gelaufen und hat sich nur um Gegner vor ihm gekümmert. Da Gegner aber nicht in exakt der Reihenfolge spawnen, in der sie erlegt wurden, tauchen immer mal wieder welche direkt hinter einem auf. Um sowas kümmert sich ein Bot normalerweise nicht, auch wenn sie nur 10 Meter entfernt sind.
Edit: Wenn man Bots nicht meldet passiert einem nichts. Kann ja keiner Verlangen, daß man sich das Verhalten anderer Chars genau anschaut.


----------



## Hugo2000 (13. April 2010)

Wenn man das so hört, das die nix tun, sollte ich villeicht wieder anfangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madmurdock (13. April 2010)

Kann dem TE leider nur zustimmen. Selbst zu Classiczeiten habe ich einen Bot getroffen, wo ich noch ca Lvl 30 war. 1 Woche spaeter farmte er dann gemuetlich mit Lvl 60 in Ashzara... Natuerlich war das nich der einzige Bot, der mich dazuverleitete 2 3 Zeilen zu tippen um einen GM zu kontaktieren. Immer wieder kam nur eine Standardfloskel Antwort, jedoch farmte meist jeder Bot auch noch Wochen spaeter Geld für die Goldverkaeufer.

Ich weiss jetzt nicht, wie Blizz solche Sachen handhabt, jedoch schnell verfahren se damit nicht... Da erhaelt selbst eine wegen ner billigen Beleidigung eher n Temp ban als dass ein Bot vom Netz genommen wird.


----------



## Wattie (13. April 2010)

Cartman666 schrieb:


> Du hast Dich dabei aber sicher nicht hysterisch auf einem Quadratmeter im Kreis gedreht.



Sag das nicht, ich tue das öfter als du denkst. Ich wollte mit meinem obigen Post auch nur die Sinnlosigkeit dieses Threads hervorheben, da es bestimmt schon 1000 weitere mit diesem Thema gibt. Nichts für Ungut.

Und bevor jemand fragt warum ich dann doch hier poste: Weil ich es kann 111elf!!


Tante Edit sagt: Hans beseitige deine Rechtschreibfehler!


----------



## boomkin04 (13. April 2010)

hi farmbots gepainigte,

wenn der boss nen jäger ist, schickt er sein pat auf den mob. wenn pet losrennt macht ihr nen kurzen zauberschaden drauf (so habe ichs mal gemacht)
und er erledigt den rest.looten dürft ihr. nist zwar bissl hecktisch aber funzt :-))

gruß

die eule


----------



## Nash1980 (13. April 2010)

Ich geh schon soweit und sag die Stecken unter einer Decke. Tausendwinter z.b. hab ich schon unzählige Farmbots gemeldet und wenn se Ally Farmbots waren hab ich se mir auf die FL gepackt und was ist passiert .. NIX. Im gegenteil, ich seh jetzt nicht mal mehr den Namen im Kampflog wenn plötzlich vor mir das Erz verschwindet, denn das haben se mit einem der letzten Patches rausgenommen, somit kann man jetzt ein Ticket gleich in die Tonne treten da man noch nicht mal den Charnamen hat... wobei.. passiert ja eh nix mit denen^^


----------



## Hugo2000 (13. April 2010)

Bald gibts wieder viel mehr Bot User, ein Glider Nachfolger kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Freu mich schon, endlich alle Klassen auf 80+.


----------



## joscho (13. April 2010)

Nash1980 schrieb:


> Ich geh schon soweit und sag die Stecken unter einer Decke. Tausendwinter z.b. hab ich schon unzählige Farmbots gemeldet und wenn se Ally Farmbots waren hab ich se mir auf die FL gepackt und was ist passiert .. NIX. Im gegenteil, ich seh jetzt nicht mal mehr den Namen im Kampflog wenn plötzlich vor mir das Erz verschwindet, denn das haben se mit einem der letzten Patches rausgenommen, somit kann man jetzt ein Ticket gleich in die Tonne treten da man noch nicht mal den Charnamen hat... wobei.. passiert ja eh nix mit denen^^



ich glaube alle die sich über untätige GM bezüglich farmbots aufregen übersehen die tatsache das auch bot besitzer monatliche beiträge zahlen. warum sollten die gesperrt werden. das wäre ja kein unternehmerisches denken.


----------



## Obsurd (13. April 2010)

Blizz sagt immer es ist nicht so leicht das herauszufinden, ob es wirklich ein Farmbot ist oder nicht.


----------



## Hugo2000 (13. April 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> ich glaube alle die sich über untätige GM bezüglich farmbots aufregen übersehen die tatsache das auch bot besitzer monatliche beiträge zahlen. warum sollten die gesperrt werden. das wäre ja kein unternehmerisches denken.



Ja, sie bezahlen, man sollte wenn sie 80 sind bannen, dann haben sie das Game und Gamezeit bezahlt, und müssen es sich neu kaufen, mit etwas pech wechseln sie aber das Game.


----------



## Nash1980 (13. April 2010)

> ich glaube alle die sich über untätige GM bezüglich farmbots aufregen übersehen die tatsache das auch bot besitzer monatliche beiträge zahlen. warum sollten die gesperrt werden. das wäre ja kein unternehmerisches denken.





Obsurd schrieb:


> Blizz sagt immer es ist nicht so leicht das herauszufinden, ob es wirklich ein Farmbot ist oder nicht.



Nja wenn die GM´s zeit haben sich einen Bosskill anzuschauen und dann "zahlende" Spieler wegen eines Bugs zu bannen dann sollten se auch was gegen Farmbots machen, das ist keine ausrede. Für was gibts nen Log und dann schaut man dem gemeldeten Spieler halt mal genau auf die Finger, gerade die Bots die ich erlebt habe in 1kwinter sind doch sehr leicht aufzudecken.


----------



## daymaid (13. April 2010)

hab mir ma nur so nebenbei schnell nen TK der gegnerischen fraktion gemacht und den 60er hunter bot andauernd gekillt, war auch spaßig. hab den auch gemeldet und nach 1 Woche war er weg. Es hilft also schon was.


----------



## Nash1980 (13. April 2010)

Nur kann ich die Bots net mehr melden da Blizz es mir genommen hat im Kampflog nachzuschauen wer das erz gefarmt hat, denn den Spieler sieht man nicht, man hört es nur klimpern und weg ist es^^


----------



## Hugo2000 (13. April 2010)

Nash1980 schrieb:


> Nja wenn die GM´s zeit haben sich einen Bosskill anzuschauen und dann "zahlende" Spieler wegen eines Bugs zu bannen dann sollten se auch was gegen Farmbots machen, das ist keine ausrede. Für was gibts nen Log und dann schaut man dem gemeldeten Spieler halt mal genau auf die Finger, gerade die Bots die ich erlebt habe in 1kwinter sind doch sehr leicht aufzudecken.



Bei dem Bosskampf kann man genau sehen, welchen Bug man benutzt hat, Bots sind fast wie Spieler, sie Springen und casten. Laufen ab und zu wohl gegen ne Wand, aber wer macht das nicht ? xD
Deswegen werden Spieler beim Bosskampf gebannt, und bei den Bots ist es sehr schwer.


----------



## Nash1980 (13. April 2010)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Bei dem Bosskampf kann man genau sehen, welchen Bug man benutzt hat, Bots sind fast wie Spieler, sie Springen und casten. Laufen ab und zu wohl gegen ne Wand, aber wer macht das nicht ? xD
> Deswegen werden Spieler beim Bosskampf gebannt, und bei den Bots ist es sehr schwer.



Klar nur die Bots die ich meine die sieht man als normaler Spieler nicht, plötzlich ist das erz weg, früher hab ich den Kampflog aufgemacht und hatte den Namen, nur geht das jetzt net mehr. Solche Bots müssten dann bei einer genauen überprüfung doch schon auffallen^^


----------



## Lordixzorn01 (13. April 2010)

Das leben mit Farm bots ist nicht leicht,stimmt. Aber wieviele von euch haben schon im Ah sachen von nen Farmbot gekauft(ohne es zu wissen)?Ich hab auch mal aus langerweile raus 7 Stunden am stück(hatte mir den Fußgebrochen) in TW Erze gefarmt,und wenn nen Hordler meinte er müße sich an mir austoben. Nabitte hab ich mich Töten lassen,wiederbelebt und weiter ging das farmen. Wenn schlacht war habe ich bis zur letzten sec. gefarmt und wenn die Schlacht vorbei war gings wieder von vorn los das farmen. Nach 7 Stunden wollte nen GM mit mir sprechen. Ich hab mit dem geschrieben und siehe da er schrieb, es gebe 4 Tickets gegen mich wegen verdacht auf Farmbot. Aber als er gesehen hat das ich nen Mensch bin hat der mir nen schönen Tag gewünscht und bb. Also muß ich mal sagen Bei Uns auf Ambossar sind die GM relativ schnell, wenn ich das so von anderen Server hier lese. Also ,von meinen Gefühl her, sind die Gm bei sehr schnell und sehr nett.


----------



## Dragilu (13. April 2010)

Huhu , 

also Blizz tut schon was gegen die Bots allerdings dauert dieses sie sammeln immer und machen am ende eines Monats einen Massen Bann .

Allerdings bringt es nicht viel den zack neuer Account levelbot und weiter gehts mit dem Farmen .


Naja mich Persönlich stört es nicht .

Gruß


----------



## JustxShoot (13. April 2010)

Es sollte doch mittlerweile bekannt sein das Botmeldungen erst überprüft werden müssen bevor gehandelt werden kann, und nein, das sich ein Char. im Kreis dreht ist mal sowas von kein Indiz dafür. O.O

Ich möchte mal sehen wie groß die Empörung bei den Spielern ist wenn sie von einem Hansel gemeldet wurden weil sie ihm einen Mob weggeschnappt haben, gemeldet und anschliessend gebannt wurden!

Stichwort BGs:
Erst wurde laut geschrien die Leute die X Minuten nix tun sollten gebannt werden, es wurde eine Automatik eingesetzt die genau das Tat, es traf einige unbescholtene Spieler und das Geschrei wurde noch Größer.

WAS soll man da als Spieleentwickler auch noch tun? Was man macht, macht man falsch. Die Leute sind eh NIE zufrieden.


----------



## Orthrus (13. April 2010)

Schön finde ich dabei, die immer wieder zu lesende Behauptung, Blizz stecke mit den Farmern unter einer Decke....
Nur kann mir keiner erklären warum die dann noch farmen müssen, anstatt ihr Gold das sie verkaufen, direkt über Code zu generieren.

Naja, vielleicht war es ja auch nur der Angestellte eines Questgebers, irgendwo müssen ja schliesslich die Belohnungen herkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit untoten Grüßen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (13. April 2010)

boomkin04 schrieb:


> hi farmbots gepainigte,
> 
> wenn der boss nen jäger ist, schickt er sein pat auf den mob. wenn pet losrennt macht ihr nen kurzen zauberschaden drauf (so habe ichs mal gemacht)
> und er erledigt den rest.looten dürft ihr. nist zwar bissl hecktisch aber funzt :-))
> ...



Das geht doch schon lange nicht mehr.. wenn der Bot richtig eingestellt ist.
Außerdem vertrette ich immernpch die Meinung das die AH preise nicht so "gut" wären wenn es sie nicht gebe.  Klar Blizzard würde dann an Dropchancen drehen etc. 

Ich frage mich nur warum der nur Mobs tötet, die können doch mittlerweile ganz normal Questen ô|Ô immer diese Amateure 

edit: Ich bin mir zwar sicher das Blizzard NICHTS mit den bottern zu tuen hat. Aber glaube ich dennoch das sie es in irgendeineweise Tolelrieren ( bis zu einem Gewissengrad).

Nach jeder Bannwelle gingen die Goldpreise Hoch, und ich glaube fest dadran das viele Gelegenheitsspieler sich Goldkaufen um weiter zukommen. Würde man ihnen diese Möglichkeit wegnehmen hören sie eher auf. Und mal ganz ehrlich: Ein Freund hat sage und schreibe einen 3 Std Bann bekommen für Goldkauf..... genau soviel wie eine Beleidgung bekommt. Und 1 mal 24 Std. Bann für Powerleveln. Es gab ja zu Gliderzeiten ( der bot ist tot deshalb darf ich das nun auch schreiben^^ )Botter die nachweislich nur ein 24 std -72std Bann bekommen haben. Hui, das schreckt ab. einzig, Blizzard ist/war zu unberechenbar. Das muss ich eingestehen. Man wusste nie was man bekommt.


----------



## Ushapti (13. April 2010)

BC zeiten, Schergrat, Wolken saugen... da sprach mich auch mal ein GM an das ich als Farmbot gemeldet worden sei, kurze unterhaltung, erklärung das ich Gold fürs epische Fliegen brauch, seit Stunden meine Runden drehe und dann gings gemaule vom GM los wieso diese zitat (!!!) "nervigen kiddies" andere immer gleich als Bot melden müssen wenn ihnen spezielle Rssourcen weggefarmt werden xD

Daher würde ich sagen, es gibt so viele die andere als Bots melden nur um sich Konkurrenz vom hals zu schaffen, das die GM's das mittlerweile einfach nicht mehr so ernst nehmen... wenn ständig "Wölfe" geschriehen wird, glaubt eben niemand mehr dran wenn wirklich Wölfe auftauchen.

Außerdem, mal ehrlich.... wen juckts ob irgendwo am Arsch der Welt einer im kreis rumrennt?
Solange es keiner ist der unterirdisch in 1k von Erzvorkommen zu Erzvorkommen springt sondern brav von Erz zu Erz fliegt... na dann lasst sie doch, es gibt nervigeres als sowas über das man sich aufregen kann.


----------



## Dokagero (13. April 2010)

Nash1980 schrieb:


> Klar nur die Bots die ich meine die sieht man als normaler Spieler nicht, plötzlich ist das erz weg, früher hab ich den Kampflog aufgemacht und hatte den Namen, nur geht das jetzt net mehr. Solche Bots müssten dann bei einer genauen überprüfung doch schon auffallen^^



Vl sollstest du es einfach in den Chateinstellungen einschalten? Bei mir wird sehr wohl angezeigt "[NAME] führt Bergbau auf Kupfervorkommen aus"


----------



## JustxShoot (13. April 2010)

Martel schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur warum der nur Mobs tötet, die können doch mittlerweile ganz normal Questen ô|Ô immer diese Amateure



Nein, nicht ganz.
Ein Bot macht im Prinzip nix anderes als Makros abzuspulen, natürlich nicht die Ingamemakros die wir alle kennen. Dafür gibts Makrogeneratoren (posten werde ich den Link sicher nicht) die als 3rd Party Programm ganz einfach Aktionen aufzeichnen und dann abspielen, nix besonderes, auch nicht sonderlich schwer. Quests zu machen währe mit Einprogrammierten Loops ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, ist ja nicht jede Quest gleich.

Ich hab auch schon mit Makros, nennt es von mir aus Bots, gearbeitet. Allerdings nicht in WoW sondern in EvE wo Makromining toleriert wird, weil man hier bei Bans in Gefahr laufen würde das der Markt kollabiert und die Preise bis ums Tausendfache ansteigen würden.

In WoW währen die Wirtschaftlichen Folgen nicht ganz so gravierend, allerdings könnten sich manche darauf einstellen wesentlich mehr für Mats etc. hinzulegen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. April 2010)

Nash1980 schrieb:


> Klar nur die Bots die ich meine die sieht man als normaler Spieler nicht, plötzlich ist das erz weg, früher hab ich den Kampflog aufgemacht und hatte den Namen, nur geht das jetzt net mehr. Solche Bots müssten dann bei einer genauen überprüfung doch schon auffallen^^


nur wer hat die zeit hunderte von meldungen alle von hand z überprüfen, es gibt ja nicht nu euren server sondern auch noch über 50 andere.

einen world firstkill hingegen den man checken muss gibts nur einmal, wie der name schon sagt, bot tickets bekommen die sicher hunderte pro tag


----------



## Orthrus (13. April 2010)

Ist auch bislang noch nichts was mir unangenehm aufgefallen wäre, mag aber auch Berufsabhängig sein.
Lediglich der daraus resultierende Spam in Handel 2 nervt (obwohl dort wird eh soviel Mist geschrieben...)

Hingegen hat Blizz das tote Tauren Problem in OG (zumindest bei uns auf dem Server) recht gut unter Kontrolle.
Vor kurzem gabs nachts wohl mal neue Testläufe. Orc Hexenmeister die sich URL-Formation schlafen legten, scheint aber noch nicht weit gediehen zu sein.
Zumindest hab ich sie noch nicht wieder gesehen...


----------



## Nash1980 (13. April 2010)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> nur wer hat die zeit hunderte von meldungen alle von hand z überprüfen, es gibt ja nicht nu euren server sondern auch noch über 50 andere.
> 
> einen world firstkill hingegen den man checken muss gibts nur einmal, wie der name schon sagt, bot tickets bekommen die sicher hunderte pro tag



Mag sein, nur 4 Stunden Boss kampf anschauen in der Zeit kann man ne menge Tickets bearbeiten. Und wenn Gilde XY einen Bug using macht hab ich und viele andere keinen nachteil aber wenn Bots mir und anderen auf die E i... gehen habe ich und andere doch einen Nachteil. Ist halt ein subjektives empfinden das die Gewichtung der Tickets nicht gerade darin liegt die Farmbots schnell zubekämpfen, zeig schon allein die Wartezeit der einzelnen Tickets.


----------



## YakupYalcincaya (13. April 2010)

Mich juckt es mittlerweile nicht mehr ob ein Bot irgendwo seine Runden dreht oder nicht. Bei uns auf dem Server haben wir in den Frostschollentiefen ein richtiges Nest. Da tummeln sich seit mehr als 9 Wochen jetzt 6 Farmbots gegen die nichts gemacht wird. Ich hab mal im Abstand von einigen Tagen dazu ein Ticket geschrieben und einige Freunde von mir auch, aber nichts passiert. Das Blizz mit den Goldsellern unter einer Decke steckt kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, aber wenn wie in diesem Fall nach solanger Zeit nichts passiert ist, dann kommt man sich schon irgendwie verarscht vor.


----------



## karisikpizza (13. April 2010)

Durch jeden Account verliert ja Blizz 13 &#8364; im Monat, warum sollen die accounts sperren^^


----------



## Arandes (13. April 2010)

karisikpizza schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen;
> 
> Ich habe vor 1 woche einen Farmbot gemeldet und gm meinte das er sich das näher anschauen wollte. und nix passierte. Paar gildenkollegen, andere kollegen und ich haben es nochmal und sogar paar mal gemeldet und wieder nix passierte.
> 
> ...




Bei uns gibts auch immer 2-3 Leute, die botten dort. Melden - diejenigen werden dann für 3 Tage gebannt; so wars zumindest bei unserem Fall. 




> Durch jeden Account verliert ja Blizz 13 &#8364; im Monat, warum sollen die accounts sperren^^



Naja, wenns kein EU-Account ist, verdienen sie KEINE 13 Euro damit......


----------



## Stevesteel (13. April 2010)

man braucht eigentlich nur mal in den Anfangsgebieten nach allen Jägern, die sich in dem Gebiet aufhalten suchen, schon findet man ne Menge Namen, die nicht wirklich 
von Menschen "ausgedachte", sondern eine willkürliche maschinell erstellte Buchstabenkombination sind.
Gerade in den unter 60er Gebieten sieht man heute noch sehr viele dieser Bots.
Die gabs auch schon Anfang 2005, nur sind sie damals noch schneller aussondiert worden, 
heutzutage gibt es wahrscheinlich auch zuviele, diese alle zu prüfen und zu bannen, kostet viel Geld und Zeit. 
Die wird Blizzard wohl eher in die Entwicklung und Server stecken (hm, eher Ironie glaube ich), deshalb dauerts mitunter auch Wochen oder Monate, bis sich mal was tut.


----------



## karisikpizza (13. April 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> man braucht eigentlich nur mal in den Anfangsgebieten nach allen Jägern, die sich in dem Gebiet aufhalten suchen, schon findet man ne Menge Namen, die nicht wirklich
> von Menschen "ausgedachte", sondern eine willkürliche maschinell erstellte Buchstabenkombination sind.
> Gerade in den unter 60er Gebieten sieht man heute noch sehr viele dieser Bots.
> Die gabs auch schon Anfang 2005, nur sind sie damals noch schneller aussondiert worden,
> ...



Ganz genau, wenn ich schon küstenlang laufe sehe nur jägers die da ganze zeit farmen^^ (Westfall)
Also das ganze passiert auf Server Tirion)


----------



## Kerby499 (13. April 2010)

Macht doch als Jäger mal ein Ticket auf. Die GMs verabschieden sich ja immer mit einem letzten Spruch, was ich auch angenehm und lustig finde.
Ich hatte es aber schon drei (!) mal, dass sich unterschiedliche GMs mit den Worten:

"Möge Dein Pet Dich nicht wieder als Farmbot melden"

verabschiedet hat. Nun, woher kommen die wohl auf sowas ? 

Ja, farmen macht Spass, mir persönlich macht es mehr Spass ein Hörspiel zu hören
und gemütlich ein paar h Mobs zu killen, als zu Raiden.


----------



## Cazor (13. April 2010)

Dragilu schrieb:


> also Blizz tut schon was gegen die Bots allerdings dauert dieses sie sammeln immer und machen am ende eines Monats einen Massen Bann .




Quelle? Da wär ich mal neugierig. Eine Zeit lang war es so, dass die nach 3 Tagen weg waren, das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung, weil ich die geaddet hab. Hab ne ganze Sammlung stillgelegter Bots in der Fl eines Twinks mit entsprechender Notiz.

Aber in einem aktuellen Fall kann ich die Erfahrung des TE bestätigen, ich habe einen Bot auf 59 entdeckt und gemeldet, der nun seit 3 Wochen 80 ist und immer noch bottet.

Ehrlich gesagt ist es mir lieber, wenn die Goldseller ihr Gold mit Botten verdienen, anstatt mir und allen andren täglich x Spammails zu schicken und Accounts zu hacken.
Besser wärs natürlich, niemand würde Gold kaufen. 

Ach und ehe ich einen als Bot melde, schaue ich mir seine Runden an, flüstere ihn etc. Ein Jäger der farmt fällt da raus.


----------



## normansky (13. April 2010)

Die Antwoten mit dem "Sammeln" kommen doch schon ewig nicht mehr, man erhält lediglich die Nachricht das die Meldung weitergleitet wurde und das sich nun spezielle Leute mit der Botmeldung befassen!
Möchte echt mal wissen woher diese Halbweissheiten kommen!

Ich bin momentan auf 4 Realms zu Hause und habe dort schon immer alle Bots gemeldet, dann bekam ich die Antwort per Briefkasten, dass man sich darum kümmert und spätestens 2 Wochen später waren diese Chars nicht mehr in meiner FL b.z.w. im Arsenal nicht mehr zu finden!

Bevor hier so viele rummaulen und meinen "nichts passiert", sollten sie mal die Bots in die FL nehmen und mal ernsthaft schauen wo die sind und was die machen! Und vor allem wann die gelöscht werden, das dauert zwar etwas, aber nach 2 Wochen waren die bei mir immer gesperrt b.z.w. gelöscht!


----------



## Muh-Q (13. April 2010)

JustxShoot schrieb:


> Nein, nicht ganz.
> Ein Bot macht im Prinzip nix anderes als Makros abzuspulen, natürlich nicht die Ingamemakros die wir alle kennen. Dafür gibts Makrogeneratoren (posten werde ich den Link sicher nicht) die als 3rd Party Programm ganz einfach Aktionen aufzeichnen und dann abspielen, nix besonderes, auch nicht sonderlich schwer. Quests zu machen währe mit Einprogrammierten Loops ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, ist ja nicht jede Quest gleich.
> 
> Ich hab auch schon mit Makros, nennt es von mir aus Bots, gearbeitet. Allerdings nicht in WoW sondern in EvE wo Makromining toleriert wird, weil man hier bei Bans in Gefahr laufen würde das der Markt kollabiert und die Preise bis ums Tausendfache ansteigen würden.
> ...



Ich glaube dir ist nicht bewusst was man mit einer richtigen Sprache wie C zusammen mit Injection so alles machen kann.
Einfache Automatisierungsprogramme wie AutoIt sind natürlich sehr eingeschränkt, aber wenn man in den Wow-Prozess und den Speicher eindringt kann man das Spiel komplett kontrollieren. 
Z.b. kann man im Arbeitsspeicher die Funktion "Köder zuckt" überschreiben mit einem Link zu "looten". Schon hat man einen 100% perfekten Angelbot der auch funktioniert wenn WOW im hintergrund läuft.
Von der Programmiertechnik und den Ideen die hinter den meisten Bots ist das schon sehr interessant und spannend, ist und bleibt allerdings Betrug.


----------



## Martel (13. April 2010)

Doch es gibt Bots die Quests machen. Und das gut. Der mod, der mit dem nun toten Glider ( Mercury... snief...) lief machte sogar noch mehr. Wo man früher noch Routen brauchte lernte er selbst das Land kennen. Keine Profile mehr nichts. 

Er wusste: Ich bin in z.B. Tanaris und NPC mit Quests XY steht an x-y. er lief dahin und immer wenn etwas im weg war setzte er ein Avoid Punkt nach ein Paar Stunden hat er alles Katographiert. Und Quests annehmen und abegeben ist un wirklich kein Problem der Programmierer.

Aber gut Glider ist tot, und was aus diesem Projekt wurde weiß ich nicht. Ich denke das es aber für einen der nun existierenden Bots weiter läuft.

Ich denke das Blizzard Mecrury und sein Projekt weggeklagt hat ( und dann es nur via Vergleich geschaft hat ;-) ) hat das Problem verschlimmert. Es gibt nun soviele derivate und Modifikationen... es wird nicht besser es wird schlimmer finde ich.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. April 2010)

karisikpizza schrieb:


> Also wenn ichs beim nächsten mal nicht melde was würde denn passieren?? Würden die denn meine Account bannen??^^



Natürlich wirst du gebannt wenn du sie nicht meldest, gebannt wirst du auch bei folgenden Sachen:

- Wenn du nicht Heilen/Tanken/Schaden machen kannst
- Wenn du nicht jeden Bug penibel aufschreibst und meldest
- Wenn du Beleidigungen nicht meldest
- Wenn du kleine Kiddies nicht meldest
- Wenn du Rechtschreibfehler machst

Hach wie ich sie liebe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (13. April 2010)

Jeder Bot, den Blizzard bannt, bringt keine Einnahmen mehr. Also bannt Blizzard Bots nicht (mehr).


----------



## Naldina (13. April 2010)

wenn mir nen bot auffällt teste ich schonmal ausführlich selbst: 1. Anschreiben 2. Mobswegklauen 3. Einladen und wenn auf die se drei Dinge nicht angesprungen wird und er sonst das typische Verhalten mit der immer gleichen Rotation und Bewegung macht gibts eigentlich keine Zweifel.


----------



## Rudi TD (13. April 2010)

Hugo2000 schrieb:


> Bei dem Bosskampf kann man genau sehen, welchen Bug man benutzt hat, Bots sind fast wie Spieler, sie Springen und casten. Laufen ab und zu wohl gegen ne Wand, aber wer macht das nicht ? xD
> Deswegen werden Spieler beim Bosskampf gebannt, und bei den Bots ist es sehr schwer.



Wenn du WoW startest, wird automatisch auch Blizzards Anti-Cheat-Programm "Warden" mit gestartet und ab genau diesem Moment weiß Blizzard ganz genau welche Tasks auf deinem Rechner mitlaufen.
Und wenn eine davon ein Bot-Programm ist, wird das automatisch gemeldet.

Nur leider werden sämtliche Bots, egal wann sie entdeckt wurden, erst durch die nächste Bannwelle wircklich permanent gesperrt und die kommt halt nur etwa 1-2 mal im Jahr.

Damit kann man dann das maximale an Geld rausholen, gleichzeitig kann man behaupten man würde etwas gegen Bots unternehmen und der ganze Frust der "zu unrecht" gebannten Spieler entläd sich auf einmal in den diversen Foren.


----------



## dragonfire1803 (13. April 2010)

Cartman666 schrieb:


> Ich habe den auch schon vor über einer Woche gemeldet. Und JA, er stört den Spielfluss derer, die den Questmob dort brauchen, denn der Bot dreht sich auf dem Spawnpunkt im Kreis.




Ja das habe ich bei mir auf Nethersturm erlebt. 2 Zwergen-Jäger haben in der Höhle dort den Questmob immer wieder gekillt. Pausenlos, stundenlang...ich konnte erst nach gut einer Woche meine Questreihe endlich weiter machen. Ich finde das stört erheblich den Spielfluss und den Spielspass wenn man nicht weiter kommt, denn ohne diese Quest kommste nicht zu den Söhnen Hodirs durch und hast damit keine Schulter-vz.


----------



## Martel (13. April 2010)

*Wenn du WoW startest, wird automatisch auch Blizzards Anti-Cheat-Programm "Warden" mit gestartet und ab genau diesem Moment weiß Blizzard ganz genau welche Tasks auf deinem Rechner mitlaufen.
Und wenn eine davon ein Bot-Programm ist, wird das automatisch gemeldet

*Der gute alte Warden, ja ja. November 2007 muss das gewesen sein... ein Freitag.. der Black Fr. oder war es Mittwoch... ja Mittwoch black wensday. Rest in Peac Martel du zul Gurub Krieger, M´rak du über Hexer..... ach ja... ah back2topic


ich will nicht sagen das Warden nichts mehr bringt. Oder gar schlecht ist, aber es ist wie mit Antibiotika. Eine Waffe wird stumpf.

Nachdem Mercury und Co. Warden zerpflückt haben, wurde der Warden ansich "gekapselt". Warden ist Polymorph. Oder besser, er kann sich wärend seiner Laufzeit ändern. Was haben die Botter gemacht? Hash genommen, ändert sich die Hash Bot aus... bevor Warden komplett wieder einsatzbereit war. Dein Bot hat sich lokal geschlossen und wenn der Glidermasterserver nicht gesagt hat  " Hey Leute, alles okay" dann hast du ihn auch nicht anbekommen. Klar gab es auch mal falsche trust Meldungen 1-2. Aber es wurde nie die Menge gebannt. Und genau dieser Mechanismus kommt heute noch bei den "freien" Bots zum einsatz.. wie es wohl kam der der Sourcecode vom Glider "geleakt" ist.. tz man mag ja nichts böses vermuten.

Vor allem: Wie kann es dein, das nach nunmehr 5 Jahren WoW 5 Jahre Warden die Porthacks genau so gut gehen wie beim Release Tag. 

Wie gesagt: Warden ist nicht schlecht, und ich denke das Blizzardschon sehr genau weiß, wer welchen Dreck am stecken hat. Aber sie tuen erstmal nicht viel dagegen. Ob noch eine Bannwelle kommt? Keine Ahnung, aber wenn ich an die Reaktionen denke die 2007 da waren ( übrigends haben viele Botter ihren Account wiederbekommen ) und an die Reaktionen aus 2008/2009 als es eine kleine Welle gab. Es intressiert irgendwie niemanden.   Die haben alle ihren Bot Account ziehen hoch, lassen 1 Monat ruhen und transferieren.



Ach schon wieder soviel geschrieben... ich schalte mich mal aus....

ps: warum viele Botter ihren Account wiederbekommen haben ( 2007 )?   Es wurden auch Leute gebannt die auf Linux mit Whine unterwegs waren. Das dumme nur, Blizzard hat zu dieser Zeit mitgeholfen WoW so lauffähig zu machen ( Das war nicht original Whine sondern so ein anderes Programm, ach wie hießt das denn... denk). ergo, wurden alle Leute die beweisen konnten, das sie einen Account für dieses tool haben freigeschaltet. Die Foren liefen über mir Key requests... oder man hat 5 Euro gezahlt und hat einen bekommen.

Nachher wurde das gefixed, aber bis dahin waren es nicht wenige die es geschaft haben. 


Edit:

*World of Warcraft can be played on both **Macintosh** and **Windows** systems, but only the Windows version has a full Warden client. As such, although a full Mac version of Warden is possible to implement, currently only the skeleton of Warden exists in the client and with no actual scans.*

WoW can be run under Wine in Linux. Warden currently detects whether it is running under Wine so it can modify its behavior slightly, though it remains fully functional.

Ob das noch ganz aktuell ist weiß ich nicht. Aber ich gehe da fast von aus. 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warden_(software)


----------



## Kafka (13. April 2010)

Ich habe das Glück immer Bots der gegnerischen Fraktion zu treffen. Ich hau die dann immer so lange um bis die aufgeben oder es mir zu langweilig wird. Wir hingen auch schonmal mit 5 Leuten bei den Elementaren in der Orelianischen Tundra und haben nur drauf gewartet das Bots zum weg klatschen auftauchen^^ (zu der Zeit rannten da immer mehrere Bots rum zum weg hauen).^^ Und wenn man die ne halbe Stunde permanent umklatscht schalten die für mindestens ne Stunde ab hab ich heraus gefunden.


----------



## LingLing85 (13. April 2010)

karisikpizza schrieb:


> Dieser Farmbot läuft in einem Hölle (sturmgipfel).



Wusste garnicht, dass dort die Hölle ist...hmm. Naja, mir ist es egal. Werden immer rumrennen und rumspammen. SpamMeNot ftw.


----------



## Tomratz (13. April 2010)

Also ich hab in meiner gesamten aktiven WoW-Zeit, ca. vier Jahre, noch keinen einzigen Bot
gesehen, entweder ist das Problem auf Shattrath nicht so akut oder ich hatte einfach 
Glück respektive Pech (ist ja vielleicht mal interessant, so nen Bot mal zu beobachten).

Ich hab mich aber in letzter Zeit, wenn ich längere Zeit am farmen war, schon gewundert 
dass ich nicht als Bot gemeldet wurde.

Wenn du mal so zwei Stunden immer die selbe Strecke abgrast sollte das schon dem einen
oder anderen Spieler auffallen, aber bisher hat sich noch niemand bei mir gemeldet und
gebannt wurde ich auch nicht.


----------



## T-y-r-a-n-no (13. April 2010)

Nunja erst einmal JA es beeinflusst das Spiel mit "sogenannten Farmbots" 1. Durch das Farmen von sachen wie Äonenfeuer oder sonstigens Mats stellen Farmer teils mehrer Stacks davon is AH was im allgemeinen schonmal die Preise für Mats im ah stark fallen lässt. Kla jemand der nicht auf das farmen angewiesen ist juckt das nicht und freut sich über die sau günstigen Preise im AH. Aber Spieler die teils meherer Stunden am Tag damit verbringen damit ihren Goldbestand auf zustocken geht das derbe auf die Nerven und es fällt ihnen schwerer Gold zu machen.
Dazu kommt noch das das Gold was die Chinafarmer bzw Farmbots im allgemeinen durch tägliches farmen machen in so genannten ("Online Gold shops") gegen echtes Geld verkauft wird. Spieler die en bisschien was auf der hohen Kante haben oder Jugendliche deren Taschengeld höher ausfällt als im durschnitt können sich das natürlich leisten und es wird somit einen ihnen einen Vorteil gegenüber anderen im Spiel geboten die Ihr Gold noch ehrlich Tag für Tag erfarmen müssen. Da gibt es noch viel mehr punkten die man aufzählen könnte. Also JA das Spiel wird 
stark durch solche Farmbots beeinflusst.

Ich hatte auch vor etwa 3 Monaten in den Strugipfeln 3 DKS mit selben Equipp beim Farmen beobachtet bei den Verschneiten Ebenen. Hab sie dort mal eine halbe Stunde beobachtet als ich für ein Ingi rezept gefarmt hatte. Mirist aufgefallen das sie alle das gleiche Equipp hatten und alle nach der selben Art vorgingen um die Mobs zu töten Looten etc. Unter den Dks war auch ein Allianzler den ich dann mal getötet hatte um zu schauen was passiert. Geistfreigelassen zur Leiche geflogen wiederbelebt weitergefarmt. 

Darauf hin hatte ich ein Ticket geschrieben der GM meinte zu mir es wird sich darum gekümmert. Etwa 3 Wochen nach dem ersten Ticket zeigte ich einem bekannten die Stelle für das Ingi rezept, und schon wieder die selben Dks mit selbem Gear immer noch am Farmen.
Daraufhin schrieb ich ein weiteres Ticket in dem ich gefragt hatte wieso gegen diese Farmbots noch nichts unternommen wurde. Als Antwort vom GM (" Es dauert eine Zeit bis ein Account auf farming / botusing untersucht wurde und Botusing festgestellt werden kann"). 
Nun gut ich nahm das dann mal so hin.

Vor kurzem während des Nobelgartenfest Als ich eine Zwerging brauchte für den Erflog ist mir eingefallen das doch einer dieser farm DKS in den Sturmgipfeln doch eine Zwergin war und dachte mir schaust doch mal eben nach ob Sie da noch ist.
Und wen wunderts Sie waren immer noch da. Mir kann Blizzard nicht erzählen das Sie knapp 4 Monate brauchen um einen Account auf farming zu untersuchen. Ich gebe zu ich hatte zu BC zeiten mal einen sogenannten "BG Bot" 2 Tage getestet und wollte mal wirklich 
schauen ob sowas funktioniert. Ok funktioniert hatte es ;D aber wurde dann auch gleich nach dem 2. Tag für 24h gebannt. Jetzt frage ich ich mich wieso es dann bei den Farmbots / Chinafarmer angeblich so lange dauert. ?? Mysteriös irgendwie ^^

Achja wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf Sie behalten ;D


----------



## nrg (13. April 2010)

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das Blizzard derzeit wieder Muster von Bottern sammelt. Wenn man einen Bot erkannt hat gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten entweder man sperrt ihn sofort oder man beobachtet ihn und sammelt Daten. Letzteres hat den Vorteil das ich schlagartig eine Menge an Bottern "überführen" kann in dem ich die Muster der verdächtigen Programme vergleiche. Wenn ich den Bot eindeutig identifizieren kann sind alle die ihn benutzen am Arsch, da ich auch jetzt nicht sofort banne sondern weiterhin Daten sammele und erst später sperre. Weiterer Vorteil ist das ich den Goldfluss beobachten kann, also weiß wer wann wo wie Gold erhält.
Also ist sofortiges sperren eigentlich nur von Nachteil.

Ach ja, noch eins. Wenn hinter dem Monitor ein Chinese sitzt, egal wie unterbezahlt er ist und so weiter hat Blizzard keine Handhabe da zwar gefarmt wird, aber halt nicht mit bot. Viele dieser Farmer haben vorgegebene Routen die sie ablaufen, darum wirken sie wie Bots, Nur die farmen dann auch an 3 bis 5 Rechnern.


----------



## Herr Hering (13. April 2010)

So da is es mal wieder zeit für ne blizz verschwörungs theorie welche wie folgt aussieht:
blizz bekommt geld von den china farmern damit sie die bots nicht bannen, hm k war nur ein spaß bin selber noch nie bots begegnet kann auch nciht wirklich viel dazu sagen


----------



## Lari (13. April 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Jeder Bot, den Blizzard bannt, bringt keine Einnahmen mehr. Also bannt Blizzard Bots nicht (mehr).



Deswegen hatte ich am Wochenende auch nach 45 Minuten einen GM an der Strippe und der Bot war seitdem weg. Kurios.


----------



## JustBen (13. April 2010)

Nicht jeder Farmchar ist ein bot.
Die Masse der Farmer sind ausländer die in schichten arbeiten - denen einen verstoß gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen Nachzuweisen wird schwer. (selbst das in schichten arbeiten ist nicht zweifelsfrei nachweisbar).


----------



## Potpotom (13. April 2010)

Ich finde das immer witzig... ich fliege in TW feste Runden, immer die gleiche Route und immer wiederholend. Wie oft och schon angeflüstert wurde ist echt unnormal. GMs melden sich ebenfalls regelmäßig um einer Beschwerde nachzugehen etc.pp.

Also die GMs machen schon etwas. Aber wenn sie einen Bot ansprechen und dieser nunmal ein Mordstrara am Rechner macht damit der Bediener dann doch mal antwortet - dann können die sich auf den Kopf stellen. Den werden sie nicht bannen können.


----------



## Raindog (13. April 2010)

Nabend.

Ich habe mich jetzt nicht mühevoll durch jeden Post gekaut, daher nehmt es mir nicht übel, wenn meine Worte irgendwo schon stehen.

Wie der TE habe ich mich auch sehr darüber gewundert, dass der Bot auch noch nach einer Woche, und einigen Leveln aktiv war. Kurzerhand habe ich einen GM angeschrieben, worauf wir uns lange und nett unterhalten haben.

Zunächst: Wie schon erwähnt, dauert es wirklich eine ganze Weile, bis die Rechtsabteilung alles überprüft hat, und den Account des bösen Buben sperren kann. Laut Aussage des GM's kann das leider schon mal eine Woche dauern.
Und es ist ja auch nachvollziehbar: Überlegt wie viele Server und Bot-Nutzer es gibt.

Ich glaube außerdem, das viele Leute hier eine falsche Vorstellung von Bot-Nutzern haben. Professinelle Botter nähmlich haben mehr als einen Account. Die Firma "Hinterhofgasse" verdient ihr Geld mit Goldselling für WoW. Diese Firma hat, pro Mitarbeiter vielleicht 50-100 Accounts gekauft/besorgt.
Wenn nun also tatsächlich ein Account gebannt wird, ist sofort ein neuer eröffnet. Und das schneller als ihr "Arthas von Menethil" sagen könnt.

*Was auch die dubiose Theorie ausheben würde, Blizzard duldet Bot-User wegen den zu zahlenden Beiträgen.*

Nach wie vor, ist die Rechtslage nicht einfach zu handhaben. Die bereits erwähnte Firma "Hinterhofgasse" hat ihren Sitz zum Beispiel in Neuseeland. Jemand im Ausland zu belangen, wegen eines Rechtsstreits über virtuelle Gegenstände ist mehr als schwer.

Deswegen mein Rat: Meldet die Botnutzer. Es ist zu eurem eigenen Vorteil.


Gruß

Dog

PS: Es muss nicht immer China sein. Versucht euch "Chinafarmer" abzugewöhnen.


----------



## nizor (13. April 2010)

karisikpizza schrieb:


> Also wenn ichs beim nächsten mal nicht melde was würde denn passieren?? Würden die denn meine Account bannen??^^




Allein schon für diese dumme Frage, solltest du einen Bann bekommen.


----------



## karisikpizza (13. April 2010)

nizor schrieb:


> Allein schon für diese dumme Frage, solltest du einen Bann bekommen.



und du für deine dumme zitat


----------



## Cazor (13. April 2010)

karisikpizza schrieb:


> und du für deine dumme zitat




immerhin hat er ja dich zitiert *rofl*


----------



## karisikpizza (13. April 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> immerhin hat er ja dich zitiert *rofl*



trotzdem, keine meckert und nur er labert ich soll bann bekommen wegen meine frage usw usw...

solche behinderten gibts leider immer


----------



## Wattie (14. April 2010)

karisikpizza schrieb:


> trotzdem, keine meckert und nur er labert ich soll bann bekommen wegen meine frage usw usw...
> 
> solche behinderten gibts leider immer



hatte ich schon den Duden-Bann erwähnt?


----------



## karisikpizza (14. April 2010)

Wattie schrieb:


> hatte ich schon den Duden-Bann erwähnt?



hast du schon gestern erwähnt kollege)


----------



## Bazzilus (14. April 2010)

Solche Dinge sind einfacher zu handhaben - wenn euch der Farmbot stört und Blizzard nichts dagegen unternimmt- gibt es einen einfachen Tip - meldet es als Belästigung ingame an. Der Chinafarmer kriegt nachweislich einen 3 Tage bann, wenn ihr beweisen könnt das er euch absichtlich stört. Das trifft in dem Fall - weil er den Questmob andauern tötet zu. Und wenns halt alle machen - was glaubt ihr wie schnell der dort weg ist. In Tausendwinter gibt noch die Methode über die Wer - Liste den Chinafarmer ausfindig zu machen. Die Jungs sind dumm wie Brot und fallen meist locker flockig durch ihren Namen auf. In Tausendwinter gilt auch PvP - das heißt einfach am Erzspawnpunkt warten und den Jungen ganken - Feuernova vom Mage geht auch durch Wände und im Kampflog steht dann wen ihr alles damit getroffen habt, auch der Name des unter der Erde laufenden Chinafarmers.


----------



## karisikpizza (14. April 2010)

Bazzilus schrieb:


> Solche Dinge sind einfacher zu handhaben - wenn euch der Farmbot stört und Blizzard nichts dagegen unternimmt- gibt es einen einfachen Tip - meldet es als Belästigung ingame an. Der Chinafarmer kriegt nachweislich einen 3 Tage bann, wenn ihr beweisen könnt das er euch absichtlich stört. Das trifft in dem Fall - weil er den Questmob andauern tötet zu. Und wenns halt alle machen - was glaubt ihr wie schnell der dort weg ist. In Tausendwinter gibt noch die Methode über die Wer - Liste den Chinafarmer ausfindig zu machen. Die Jungs sind dumm wie Brot und fallen meist locker flockig durch ihren Namen auf. In Tausendwinter gilt auch PvP - das heißt einfach am Erzspawnpunkt warten und den Jungen ganken - Feuernova vom Mage geht auch durch Wände und im Kampflog steht dann wen ihr alles damit getroffen habt, auch der Name des unter der Erde laufenden Chinafarmers.



unter der erde laufenden chinafarmers???

hab schon mal was über 2 schichtiges wand oder terrain gehört aber hat das was damit zutun??


----------



## Obsurd (14. April 2010)

also Blizz tut schon was gegen die Bots allerdings dauert dieses sie sammeln immer und machen am ende eines Monats einen Massen Bann .

Allerdings bringt es nicht viel den zack neuer Account levelbot und weiter gehts mit dem Farmen .


Naja mich Persönlich stört es nicht .


----------



## Raindog (14. April 2010)

Bazzilus schrieb:


> laufenden Chinafarmers.



Ich hoffe du hast absichtlicher Famer*s* geschrieben...


Ich möchte noch einmal daran erinnern: Chinafarmer oder chinesischer Farmbot ist gegenüber Chinesen mehr als diskiminierend uns rassistisch. Spart euch doch den Ausdruck. Schreibt Botnutzer, oder Farmbot.

Ihr kürzt eure Sprache auf ein Minimum, (plz, nap...) dnan schreibt doch einfach Bot, oder Farmbot.


Danke


Dog


----------



## Muh-Q (14. April 2010)

Chinafarmer= China(5) + Farmer(6)
Da das Wort China kürzer ist, fordere ich dass ab sofort das Wort China für die Bots genutzt wird.
Beispiel: Ein China farmte das Erz. Zwei China farmten das Erz. Drei China mit nem Kontrabass...

Die Zeit, die durch die 6 gesparten Buchstaben frei wird kann dann zum melden dieser genutzt werden.



Ist doch alles nur Spaß


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magnison (14. April 2010)

Muh-Q schrieb:


> Chinafarmer= China(5) + Farmer(6)
> Da das Wort China kürzer ist, fordere ich dass ab sofort das Wort China für die Bots genutzt wird.
> Beispiel: Ein China farmte das Erz. Zwei China farmten das Erz. Drei China mit nem Kontrabass...
> 
> ...




cnfrm *bäm*


----------



## normansky (14. April 2010)

Obsurd schrieb:


> also Blizz tut schon was gegen die Bots allerdings dauert dieses sie sammeln immer und machen am ende eines Monats einen Massen Bann .
> 
> Allerdings bringt es nicht viel den zack neuer Account levelbot und weiter gehts mit dem Farmen .
> 
> ...


Erzähl doch bitte nicht so einen Mist!
Es geht hierbei um Lvl80er Chars, die in bestimmten Gebieten farmen, die stellt man nicht mal eben mit einem Probeaccount her!

Für den Rest der hier palabernden Massen zitiere ich mich mal selbst:


normansky schrieb:


> *Die Antwoten mit dem "Sammeln" kommen doch schon ewig nicht mehr, man erhält lediglich die Nachricht das die Meldung weitergleitet wurde und das sich nun spezielle Leute mit der Botmeldung befassen!
> Möchte echt mal wissen woher diese Halbweissheiten kommen!
> 
> Ich bin momentan auf 4 Realms zu Hause und habe dort schon immer alle Bots gemeldet, dann bekam ich die Antwort per Briefkasten, dass man sich darum kümmert und spätestens 2 Wochen später waren diese Chars nicht mehr in meiner FL b.z.w. im Arsenal nicht mehr zu finden!
> ...


----------



## Grushdak (14. April 2010)

Ich habe es bisher recht unterschiedlich erlebt.

Erstmal beobachte ich schon genauer, ob sich bei dem Spieler um Bots handelt.
Nicht jeder, der botartiges Spielverhalten zeigt, ist auch tatsächlich ein Bot.
Dank Blizzard ist man öfters am stursinnigen Kreislaufen/Farmen und dennoch kein Bot.

Wenn ich mir allerdings sicher bin, daß es ein Bot ist wird er gemeldet.
Abundzu verschwand dieser auch - manchmal botteten sie dennoch weiter.
Und oft ist es so, ein Bot wird gebannt - der nächste erscheint.

Bots gibt es in allen Levelbereichen, ist nicht nur auf 80er beschränkt.

Und Blizzard tut für mich merklich schon etwas gegen Bots.
Nur merkt man es nicht immer so, weil nicht alle gemeldet/erwischt werden und ständig Neue aus dem Boden sprießen.
Ich glaube, sowas wird auch nicht aufhören.


greetz


----------



## Orð (14. April 2010)

was würde denn passieren, wenn ich sagen wir mal mit meinem schurken alle mobs in seinem umfeld tanken* würde, damit ich ihm die adds klaue und dann vor ihm vanish mach? würden die adds dann auf den farmbot gehn un ihn dann evtl töten? =D


----------



## Martel (14. April 2010)

Naja, wie sich das richtig Verhält aus WoW Mechanischersicht weiß ich nicht. Aber wenn der Bot gut eingestellt ist macht der folgendes:


Er sieht das du an seine Adds dran bist und geht in den Defensiv modus. Er macht erstmal nichts ( Außer Hüpfen / evtl. danke sagen oder was anderes ), wenn er nun die Aggro wiederbekommt macht er weiter. Solltest du bei im in Range bleiben ( das sind ca 40 Fuß, je nach Einstellung) Winkt er und loggt aus. Aber das hängt ganz davon ab, wie er eingestellt ist. Bei den "Profis" die viele Accounts haben, geht es einfach weiter. Den ist ds ziehmlich Latte wenn er gebannd wird. Den gerell haben sie ihr Benfit für einen neuen Account schon ein paar mal raus in der Levelphase. Das bedeutet. Auch wenn man sicht freut wenn einer gebannd wird, hat dieser aber schon genug Gewinn gemacht.

Ich denke nicht das Botter wirklich 13 Euro für einen Account zahlen, sondern Einkaufspreis. Denke der liegt <10 Euro ich weiß es aber nicht.

Für einen Privatanwender wie wir es sind, ist eigentlich nur das Powerlevling aktraktiv aber nur mit Ahnung davon..  Ansonsten Unkosten > Benfit. Strom/Arbeit etc.


Was intressanter ist, Bots melden in den low Level Gebieten. Auch da gibt es gut Spots wo man sie finden kann. Gewusst wie. Aber wollen wir das auch wirklich?

Ich bin ehrlich:  Nein ich möchte es nicht.  PVP/Arena Bots ja, bitte sofort Bannen. Keine Frage. Aber Goldkaufen finde ich nicht so schlimm. Da Gold den Faktorzeit nicht wirklich ersetzt.

Auch wenn ihr 100 Euro bezahlt und Goldkauft, legt ihr immernoch nicht Arthas..



Lets the flame beginn. Vielleicht outet sich ja noch ein Goldkäufer/Verkäufer hier.


----------



## Progamer13332 (14. April 2010)

blizz stellt gerne inkompetente gms ein, hab ich selber schon oft miterlebt, einfach weiter melden iwann kommt sichermal nen gm der seinen job halbwegs ernst nimmt^^


----------



## Martel (14. April 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> blizz stellt gerne inkompetente gms ein, hab ich selber schon oft miterlebt, einfach weiter melden iwann kommt sichermal nen gm der seinen job halbwegs ernst nimmt^^




Mich würde echt mal intressieren ob sie irgendeine Interne Anweisung diesbezüglich haben.... Wikileaks ich bau auf euch.

Ich kann mir einfach wirklich nur Vorstellen das sie eteams dafür haben, und die einfach absolut überlastet sind. Immerhin haben sie ja nicht nur Botter, sonder auch die ganzen Hacker/Cheater noch zu verwalten. Die Fröhlich Porten, Exploiten und co.


Ein Bekannter sagte mir mal: " Wenn du wissen willst ob es einen neuen Exploid gibt, schau dir die Goldpreise an" Kann es zwar nicht bestätigen. Was ich allerdings sagen kann ist, als es den Duplizieren exploit gab, gingen die Goldpreise drastisch nach unten. Aber ich habe keine Ahnung wo die bei WOTLK liegen. In dem Addon gibt es beim Leveln genug Gold, war bis jetzt nicht nötig dort zu schauen.


----------



## Tyraila (14. April 2010)

habe auch ganz oft ein bot gemeldet aber wurde nix gemacht


selbst gegen beleidigungen tuen sie inzwischen nichts mehr


----------



## war_locker (14. April 2010)

Cartman666 schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, Server Lordaeron, es ist ein Todesritter in der Mine bei Brunnhildar, Charname fängt mit "K" an und hört mit "fdd" auf?
> 
> Ich habe den auch schon vor über einer Woche gemeldet. Und JA, er stört den Spielfluss derer, die den Questmob dort brauchen, denn der Bot dreht sich auf dem Spawnpunkt im Kreis.



lol genau so ist das bei ns auch, server Nozdurmo...nur wie der heist weiß ich nicht^^
bestimmt ne verschwörung oder so


----------



## mesp2201 (14. April 2010)

karisikpizza schrieb:


> trotzdem, keine meckert und nur er labert ich soll bann bekommen wegen meine frage usw usw...
> 
> solche behinderten gibts leider immer



Ähm, da wäre auch noch ein Check-our-spelling-Ban. Der wurde sicher noch nicht erwähnt. lol

btt. Warsong lief mir vorgestern ein lustiger BG Bot über den Weg. Zwergin-Schurke. Lief immer genau den gleichen Weg. Aufmounten, dann eine feste route bis unterhalb von unserem Horde Friedhof und hingesetzt. Das gab mal richtig schöne Kill zahlen. :-)


----------



## pmolurus (14. April 2010)

hab vor paar tagen ein gemeldet und gm sagte grob das sie nix dagegen machen sowas kotzt an der bot war lv 70 in der tundra und is nun 77 und rennt fleissig weiter rum


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (14. April 2010)

Mit den neusten Bots ist es so gut wie unmöglich gebannt zu werden man kann sie 24/7 laufen lassen ohne das irgendwas passiert z.B. redet der sogar mit GMs und geht danach offline wartet 5 Stunden und geht wieder Online geht zu einem anderen Spot und farmt weiter. Außerdem kann man bots mittlerweile so unauffällig einstellen das sie beispielsweise nur ne Stunde in einem Gebiet farmen dann ins nächste gehen dort Farmen und sich für Schlachtfelder anmleden nach einer stunde geht er wieder in ein anderes gebiet usw. Mit den neusten Wordlists chatten bots sogar per Whisper im BGchat usw

MAN KANN EINFACH KEINEN vernünftigen BOT MEHR ERKENNEN =)


----------



## Magnison (14. April 2010)

Man sollte sich eher die Frage stellen warum es Bot's braucht/gibt. Sind ja nicht nur Goldseller dahinter sondern auch Leute die es Satt sind simple repetetive Aufgaben in WoW immer und immer wieder zu machen, und dann einen Bot dafür verwenden. Würde man das Spiel vielleicht interessanter und abwechslungsreicher gestalten gäbe es sicher weniger Bots, den Spielspass kann man nicht botten.


----------



## Bösemuhkuh (14. April 2010)

also ich hab "früher" wie 1k winter noch ohne anmeldung war mit meinen farmchar munter kräuter und erste gefarmt, habe des öfteren nen bot gesehen mit Port-hack,
dieses auch den Gm gemeldet ( cirka 50 bots +/- ), dieser war meist noch 2-3 std auch weg, aber 1 tag später wieder der nächste.

der GM meinte meist bitte nur einmal melden sie überprüfen es, habe mal testweise mehrere ticket nacheinander aufgemacht,
und den folgenden gms war bekannt das dieser bot ( account ) schon überprüft wird.

also denke ich die machen schon was, wenn auch nicht alle GM, ist wie im echten leben, manche nehmen die arbeit ernst manche nicht..

mfg Muh


----------



## Bighorn (14. April 2010)

Magnison schrieb:


> Man sollte sich eher die Frage stellen warum es Bot's braucht/gibt. Sind ja nicht nur Goldseller dahinter sondern auch Leute die es Satt sind simple repetetive Aufgaben in WoW immer und immer wieder zu machen, und dann einen Bot dafür verwenden. Würde man das Spiel vielleicht interessanter und abwechslungsreicher gestalten gäbe es sicher weniger Bots, den Spielspass kann man nicht botten.




Spätestens jetzt würde ich mich an deiner Stelle fragen ob ich süchtig bin.
Wenns mir nimmer gefällt hör ich auf und gut ist!!


----------



## Zodttd (14. April 2010)

Cartman666 schrieb:


> Du hast Dich dabei aber sicher nicht hysterisch auf einem Quadratmeter im Kreis gedreht. Andere Bots fallen durch sehr festgelegte Routen auf, hatte mal einen in den Sümpfen des Elends bei den Drachkin gesehen, der ist jede Runde exakt die gleiche Route gelaufen und hat sich nur um Gegner vor ihm gekümmert. Da Gegner aber nicht in exakt der Reihenfolge spawnen, in der sie erlegt wurden, tauchen immer mal wieder welche direkt hinter einem auf. Um sowas kümmert sich ein Bot normalerweise nicht, auch wenn sie nur 10 Meter entfernt sind.
> Edit: Wenn man Bots nicht meldet passiert einem nichts. Kann ja keiner Verlangen, daß man sich das Verhalten anderer Chars genau anschaut.



Ähm ich glaube nicht, dass du jemals gebottet hast, denn solche alten Bots die sich so verhalten gehen schon seit mindestens Patch 2.4 nichtmehr.


----------



## Martel (14. April 2010)

--- Ich denke das ist hier ein guter Punkt Dicht zu machen. Die Bots können viel, bzw alles. Und wir sollten hier nicht dafür noch Werbung machen---




Aber eine Sache noch:  Jedem der Bottet oder Porthacks etc. nimmt sei gesagt. Ist der Account weg, ist er weg. Es ist ein Trugschluß das ihr sicherseit. Ich sehe das auch so, das Technisch die Bots clientseitig schwer bis nicht mehr zu finden sind. Aber Serverseitig geht einiges. Angefangen von normalen "Onlinezeiten" bis hin zur Gauschenkurve für Aufenthaltspunkt. Bis zum Mousover Tracking beim Looten.
Ich weiß es ist schwer zu glauben, aber nach alle den Jahren kann ich euch sagen. 

Es wurden Leute gebannd die wirklich gut waren. Habt ihr einen Account der in irgendeineweise wichtig für euch ist. Last die finger davon.


----------



## Al_xander (14. April 2010)

Ach letztens haben 2 Palas die ganzen Untoten in den Westies gekillt hab den sogar ma angeschrieben (keine Antwort)
Habe den gemeldet und ca. 10 andere auch der ist da immernoch rumgerannt


----------



## Orð (14. April 2010)

wie verhält sich das denn mit denen, die mit 4 gleichen charas mit fast den gleichen namen und klassen-rassen-typ rumlaufen un alle 4 das gleiche machn? hab das schon 2 mal erlebt. die lvln bis max lvl un verkaufn die bei ebay oder so, wie ich das mit bekommen hab. zumindest haben die mir das gesagt, die dies getan haben.


----------



## Pente (14. April 2010)

Orð schrieb:


> wie verhält sich das denn mit denen, die mit 4 gleichen charas mit fast den gleichen namen und klassen-rassen-typ rumlaufen un alle 4 das gleiche machn? hab das schon 2 mal erlebt. die lvln bis max lvl un verkaufn die bei ebay oder so, wie ich das mit bekommen hab. zumindest haben die mir das gesagt, die dies getan haben.


Das Thema entwickelt sich langsam in eine Richtung die mir so garnicht gefällt und absolut gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen verstößt! Bevor hier noch mehr Geschichten ausgepackt werden wie toll / einfach und was weiss ich nicht noch alles Bot-Using doch ist mach ich hier mal zu.

Dis Diskussion ist hiermit beendet.


----------

